# 73 Ford 4400 hydraulics quit



## aboversite (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello all. While doing some light dozing with the loader, I found I could not raise the bucket. Tried to cycle the 3 pt hitch attachment but no response either. Hydraulics went from working normally (for years) to not working at all. Have drained and refilled the rear diff with Universal Tractor Fluid and replaced the hydraulic filter but no response from the 3 pt hitch or the loader.. Any thoughts on what I might check?

Collin


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Collin, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Sounds like your hydraulic pump quit. A Ford 4400 tractor with a factory loader should have a front mount pump (17.8 gpm) that runs off of the crankshaft pulley. This system has a separate reservoir, usually inside the loader frame, sometimes in a separate tank that would be very obvious if you have one.

There is a little driveshaft between the engine and pump that may be broken, or have stripped splines. If splines are stripped it makes a "growling" sound under load.
__________________________________________________________

Alternatively, your loader may be tied into your 3-point lift pump (4.8 gpm), which means the loader is very slow. Please confirm which setup you have.

See item #20 on attached parts diagram. You can install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in this port to see if this pump is working.


----------



## aboversite (Apr 3, 2013)

*73 Ford hydraulics quit*

Thanks for the response. Should have provided more info. It's a 3 cyl gas model with after market loader fed from the 3-point lift pump. I will install a gauge and see whats up with the pump.

Collin


----------



## aboversite (Apr 3, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Collin, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> Sounds like your hydraulic pump quit. A Ford 4400 tractor with a factory loader should have a front mount pump (17.8 gpm) that runs off of the crankshaft pulley. This system has a separate reservoir, usually inside the loader frame, sometimes in a separate tank that would be very obvious if you have one.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm this is the port I open for the pressure gauge? I can't quite follow the diagram. Thx. Collin


----------



## aboversite (Apr 3, 2013)

*Hydraulics quit*

OK so I get no response from the pressure gauge so will proceed with the Full Monty. I found some useful pictures at this fellows site to show me what to expect when I raise the lift cover:

http://www.mostlymiata.net/1968-ford-4000-tractor-projects/a-ford-4000-lift-adjustment

Have ordered a gasket set from Ebay. Still not sure of source for new/rebuilt pump but am trying to find within the local area first. Need to prepare my worksapce with a chainhoist and a worktable first so I can set down the lift cover.

Any advice on things that should be checked/replaced while I am in there? Thanks


----------

